# oil change in mk3 2.0 what oil?



## ctjcivie (Sep 17, 2008)

need to change the oil in my new to me 95 mk3 jetta it s got 121k on it. i don't have the owners manual so i was wondering what oil to get? it doesn't have any mods except for an exhaust. thanks for any info.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: oil change in mk3 2.0 what oil? (ctjcivie)*

I'd run 5-40 synthetic. Personal preference would be castrol syntec, Mobil one, or Amsoil.


----------

